# Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?



## Xtreme RS (20. April 2012)

*Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Wie die Saarbrücker Zeitung heute am 20.04.2012 berichtet, bereitete sich der norwegische Massenmörder Anders Behring Breivik mithilfe von Schießtraining und PC-Spielen auf seinen Amoklauf vor. Dieser forderte 77 Menschenleben.

Zurzeit muss er sich hierfür vor Gericht verantworten. Ein Gutachten bescheinigt Ihm geistige Zurechnungsfähigkeit.

Breivik sagte aus, er habe sich seit 2006 auf diese Tat vorbereitet.
Als Vorbereitung spielte er bis zu 17 Stunden täglich World of Warcraft und Modern Warfare 2 um seine Schießfähigkeiten auszubilden.

Zitat Breivik:



> _"Ich habe gerade das Spiel Modern Warfare 2 gekauft. Es ist  wahrscheinlich der beste erhältliche Militärsimulator und eines der  heißesten Spiele dieses Jahres"_




Er trainierte in einem zugelassenen Schießclub. Die von Ihm genutzt Autobombe wog knapp eine Tonne.



Edit / Hinweis: Es scheint ein paar kleinere Abweichungen je nach Quelle zu geben.

WOW wurde lt. Golem.de nur genutzt, um seine Mutter, bei der er zu diesem Zeitpunkt lebte, von der Vorbereitung des Amoklaufs abzulenken.

Quellen / Weiterführende Links:

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/
http://www.golem.de/news/massenmoerder-anders-breivik-hat-mit-call-of-duty-trainiert-1204-91279.html
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,828455,00.html



Eigene Meinung: Die Computerspiele eigneten sich kaum um Menschen das  töten beizubringen. Trotzdem wird die nächste Killerspieldebatte  unvermeidlich (erneut) losbrechen.

Es bleibt zu hinterfragen wie er unbemerkt Material für eine Autobombe, Munition und Waffen in dieser Größenordnung besorgen konnte.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Lasst uns die Medien abschaffen, ich kriege noch einen Anfall!


----------



## plocktor (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

jaja die gute alte killerspieldebatte ... 

world of warcraft hat er gezockt? und dass 17 stunden am tag? da wär ich auch amok gelaufen 

ne spaß beiseite ...

meiner meinung nach gibt es überhaupt keinen zusammenhang zwischen sog. "killerspielen" und dem
hang dazu amok zu laufen bzw. menschen im echten leben töten zu wollen.

Wenn jemand Realität und Spiel nicht auseinander halten kann hat dieser sowieso schon einen psychischen Knacks.
Solche Spiele werden millionenfach jeden tag verkauft und gezockt und zwar auf der ganzen Welt.
Nicht nur in den USA wo alle halbes Jahr einer auf 'ner Highschool oder sonstiges Papa's Shotgun zum Unterricht
mitbringt.

Meiner Meinung nach gehören Waffengesetze extrem verschärft, so dass man nur sehr schwer an Waffen rankommt.
Wenn natürlich (wie in den USA) jeder x-beliebige in einen Laden gehen kann um sich da für den 3. Weltkrieg zu rüsten
braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn er die dinger auch mal benutzt.

Außerdem wenn jemand (so in diesem fall) schon genug (achtung ein fachwort) "kriminelle Energie" hat um eine
1-Tonnen schwere Autobombe zu bauen dann kann man ja wohl schlecht sagen "ja das kommt von den bösen killerspielen!"

Also - Mehr gibts dazu (von meiner seite zumindest) nicht zu sagen ... hoffe die debatte kommt erst gar nicht auf
und unsere politiker kümmern sich lieber darum griechenland noch mehr geld in den ar*** zu stecken 

Mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Nichts weiter als reiner Populismus. Man kann auch sagen: 99% aller Potentieller Amokläufer essen Brot, schafft das Brot ab.

Das ändert nichts an einer verkorksten Persönlichkeit. Ich spiele auch regulär diverse Egoshooter und denke trotzdem drei Mal darüber nach, es jemanden physisch zu vergelten. Am Ende komme ich zu einem Schluss: Es ergibt keinen Sinn. Müsste also ein Egoshooter wirklich gefährlich sein, dann müsste ich ja dementsprechend auch eine Grund-Aggression entwickeln. Es ist also - wenn überhaupt! - eine subjektive Sache, zu der man nicht mal die Gewissheit hat, dass sie eine solche Sache unbedingt auslöst. Auch ein Verbot ändert nichts an dem Umstand, dass ein zerrüttetes Millieu für eine Person um ein Vielfaches schädlicher ist wie ein Egoshooter.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Habe gestern (wie immer eigentlich) Phönix geschaut und da meinten Psychologen (wie 99% aller andren Psychologen) das "Killerspiele" NULL damit zu tuten haben. 

So lange es bei uns keinen deppen mehr gibt der in einer schule einen auf Pycho macht gibt es auch hier zu lange keine Diskussion drüber


----------



## Rollora (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung: Die Computerspiele eigneten sich kaum um Menschen das  töten beizubringen. Trotzdem wird die nächste Killerspieldebatte  unvermeidlich (erneut) losbrechen.


Das natürlich nicht, aber es macht es für manche menschen leichter, da sie abgestumpft werden und man die Reflexe mit manchen trainieren kann.
Ich verweise mal sanft auf diesen Kommentar, da ich gerade keine Zeit hab es ausführlich zu erklären
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...spiel-zum-schiesssimulator-2.html#post4120103

Dass er solche Spiele gespielt hat weiß man übrigens schon lange. Diskussion wurde außer hier noch keine draus, ich hoffe der Sündenbock PC Spieler ist ausgelutscht


CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Habe gestern (wie immer eigentlich) Phönix  geschaut und da meinten Psychologen (wie 99% aller andren Psychologen)  das "Killerspiele" NULL damit zu tuten haben.
> 
> So lange es bei  uns keinen deppen mehr gibt der in einer schule einen auf Pycho macht  gibt es auch hier zu lange keine Diskussion drüber


 Eben: Du kannst noch so viel Spielen, du wirst als "normaler" Mensch nicht durchdrehen und x Leute erschießen. Da gehts um ganz was anderes


----------



## PixelSign (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

na immerhin haben die spiele diesen spinner nicht dazu verleitet, denn er hat ja vorher schon beschlossen menschen zu töten. er hat lediglich damit trainiert (falls sich da überhaupt etwas trainieren lässt). theoretisch müsste es ja dann auch eine debatte über das laufen geben. schließlich ist er ja bei der ausführung des amoklaufes auch gelaufen


----------



## Bambusbar (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

WoW hat er nicht zum trainieren benutzt.



> Zwischen Sommer 2006 und 2007 hatte sich Breivik nach eigenen Angaben  eine Auszeit genommen und sich ausgiebig mit World of Warcraft  beschäftigt. Er spielte bis zu 16 Stunden pro Tag, während er bei seiner  Mutter wohnte. WoW habe aber nichts mit seinem Attentat zu tun gehabt.  Er habe seiner Mutter vielmehr vorgemacht, süchtig nach den Spielen zu  sein, um seine Vorbereitungen auf den Massenmord zu tarnen.



Massenmörder: Anders Breivik hat mit Call of Duty trainiert - Golem.de

Aber wer 16h am Tag zockt .. jaaa, der macht anderen nur was vor - vor allem sich selbst.


----------



## SwissGTO (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Der hat mit COD trainiert? Sonst geht's noch. Ich hab in meiner Militär Zeit mit professionellen Simulatoren geübt und sogar das bringt genau gar nichts (Infanterie und nicht Panzersim)


----------



## Xtreme RS (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> WoW hat er nicht zum trainieren benutzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant, die Saarbrücker Zeitung hat sich bezüglich der WOW Nutzung da anders ausgedrückt.

Edit: Mit in die News eingearbeitet. Danke.


----------



## Bambusbar (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Mhm, habs gelesen ^^

SPON zieht da fast noch ein anderes, drittes Bild:

Breivik vor Gericht: Gescheiterter Gernegroß - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Nach der Pleite zog Breivik zu seiner Mutter. Er verbrachte jeden Tag  zwischen 12 und 16 Stunden mit dem Computerspiel World of Warcraft.  "Schlafen und spielen, schlafen und spielen", so spricht er selbst über  sein Leben damals. Diese Zeit, in der nichts funktionierte, in der er  nichts auf die Reihe bekam, beschreibt er als Sabbatical, als  "Märtyrertum-Geschenk", das er zur Vorbereitung seines als  Selbstmordattentat geplanten Anschlags nutzen wollte.



In dem Artikel is aber auch keine Rede von CoD :>


----------



## seltsam (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Die haben mal wieder die ahnung schlechthin.....
Kein normaler mensch lernt schießen mit einer maus - die sollten mal alle ins visier nehmen die in einer AGSHP halle trainieren,dort lernt man schießen ^^ 
Hab da selber mehrfach gold geschossen.
*
*


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ich glaube, dass selbst die meisten Medien mittlerweile kapiert haben, dass die Killerspieldebatte eine Disskusion war, die eigentlich immer am eigentlichen Problem vorbei ging und damit überflüssig war und ist.

Soweit sind die meisten mittlerweile, auch wenn es vereinzelt noch solche Berichte gibt. Gestern saß diese Trulle vom Aktionsbündnis Winnenden ja auch wieder bei Beckmann. Ich hab mich da schon gefragt weshalb. Wohl weil es eben auch ein Amoklauf war und der Täter "Killerspiele" konsumiert hat. Wie auch immer, Ich glaube dass die Gesellschaft mittlerweile Verstanden hat, dass schärfere Waffengesetze und ein Verbot von sogenannten "Killerspielen", reiner Aktionismus wären und keine Amokläufe verhindern könnten.

Man kann ja alle Waffen verbieten, man kann "Killerspiele" verbieten und trotzdem könnte man sich ganz leicht eine Axt im Baumarkt kaufen, diese in die Schule schmuggeln und dann mehrere Leute damit erschlagen. Was kommt dann? Die Forderung nach einem "Axtverbot"? 

Die Frage lautet immer: Warum läuft jemand amok? 

Darum geht es doch! Und nicht darum, welche Hilfsmittel er für die Planung seines Amoklaufs hatte. Und deshalb bin Ich froh, dass die Mehrheit der Medien sich eben auf das "Warum" konzentriert, anstatt sich am "Wie" aufzugeilen.


----------



## Bambusbar (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste ist, das dieser unerträgliche Irre durch seinen Prozess genau das bekommt was er wollte : Gelegenheit sich selbst darzustellen und seinen Narzismus auszuleben.


 
Ja, und er präsentiert sich als wunderbares, kleinlautes Würstchen


----------



## kaepernickus (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

CoD eine Militärsimulation..... na klar und Michael Bay's Armageddon ist ein Dokumentationsfilm


----------



## kühlprofi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

So ein Scheiss^^ Ich spiele auch täglich x Stunden BF3 und könnte trotzdem nicht einmal eine Waffe säuber, laden, schiessen usw.
Aber RTL, die BILD und co. wirds freuen. Einfach nur lächerlich!

Der ist ein verdammter Psychopath und nichts weiter. Er hat nicht wegen CoD getötet, sondern wegen seinen krankhaften und faschistischen Ansichten!

In einem PC-Game lernt man nicht schiessen - never! Wer das glaubt sollte sich echt selber einweisen um zu prüfen ob er noch zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden kann. Das schiessen hat dieser Psycho bei Schiessübungen gelernt, nirgendwo anders. 

Als nächstes heisst es noch den C4 Sprengstoff, Waffen und Munition hat er sich bei Counter-Strike im Buy-Menu gekauft.

Lustig finde ich, dass er ein WoW-Suchti war, lol.


----------



## Xtreme RS (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> ROTFL - Die Eingangsfrage war bereits beantwortet, als der Author auf "Absenden" geklickt hat. Damit IST die Debatte bereits eröffnet....
> 
> Das Schlimmste ist, das dieser unerträgliche Irre durch seinen Prozess genau das bekommt was er wollte : Gelegenheit sich selbst darzustellen und seinen Narzismus auszuleben.
> Die Genugtuung einer ÖFFENTLICHEN Verhandlung würde er von mir nicht kriegen - ich würde mit ihm tief in den Wald gehen und ihm eine Kugel ins Hirn jagen.



Ich werde hoffentlich nicht gelyncht, weil ich es diesesmal war der die Debatte eröffnet hat.

Im ernst für Ihn wird es schlimmer sein am leben zu bleiben und in einer Psychatrie im Einzelzimmer als Geisteskranker abgestempelt zu verrotten.
 Er sollte mitbekommen wie er langsam aus dem Gedächtnis der Öffentlichkeit verschwindet.
Aber vermutlich wird er sich nach dem Prozess in seiner Zelle als "Märtyrer" selbst erhängen.


----------



## Robonator (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



> "Ich habe gerade das Spiel Modern Warfare 2 gekauft. Es ist wahrscheinlich der beste erhältliche Militärsimulator und eines der heißesten Spiele dieses Jahres"



Daran merkt man wie dumm der Typ im Kopf war... MW2 ist KEINE Militärsimulation! 

Btw wie zur Hölle kann man sich mit WoW aufn Amoklauf vorbereiten?


----------



## Xtreme RS (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Daran merkt man wie dumm der Typ im Kopf war... MW2 ist KEINE Militärsimulation!
> 
> Btw wie zur Hölle kann man sich mit WoW aufn Amoklauf vorbereiten?



Ich vermute mal, dass ist ein klassisches Beispiel gründlicher recherche durch die Medien.^^

Golem.de sagt es war nur Tarnung vor seiner Mutter.


----------



## ACDSee (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Nur 20% aller Autounfälle werden von betrunkenen Personen verursacht. Das bedeutet: 80% aller Unfallverursacher sind nüchtern. Wenn wir nun das Führen von Fahrzeugen erst ab 1,0 Promille zulassen, verhindern wir also 80% der Unfälle.
Die selbe Logik greift bei Amokläufern. Weder Nüchternheit noch das Zocken von Egoshootern ist ein Grund dafür, dass Unfälle bzw. Amokläufe passieren.

Wer jahrelang 12-16h am Tag spielt ist Spielsüchtig. Vielleicht ist er ja Amok gelaufen, weil er in der Folgezeit zu wenig gespielt hat?
Aber Vorbereitung mit COD? Damit schult man maximal die Hand-Auge-Koordination. Zur Vorbereitung hätte er besser Postal2 spielen können.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Sie wurde gerade entfacht...


Wundert mich eigentlich das es solange gedauert hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ich sehe das eher andersherum... ich freue mich, wenn ich mich kann nach einem großen Ärgernis egal welcher Art vor meinen PC setzen und 200 Bots in Unteal Tournament und ähnlichem abschlachten kann. Das beruhigt und ich muss keine echten Menschen abschlachten 

Nein im Ernst, natürlich haben Spiele wenig bis nichts mit Amokläufen zu tun - aber da die parallelen für Menschen die sich nicht näher damit beschäftigen (und das düften 99% sein) sehr offensichtlich sind ists damit ein gefundenes Fressen für Politiker, die sich mit solchen Stammtischparolen wieder Wählerstimmen sichern können


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Warum sich überhaupt über eine "Killerspiele"-Disskusion aufregen, wenn sie doch so gut wie gar nicht statt findet?


----------



## AeroX (20. April 2012)

Man sollte nicht von einer Person auf die Allgemeinheit schließen.

Der Typ ist krank, aber das hat nichts mit dem Spielgenre Zutun,meiner Meinung nach. 


MfG


----------



## Genghis99 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Eigentlich wollte ich bloss Sichergehen.
Die Opfer haben es einfach nicht verdient, das jemals auch nur in Erwägung gezogen werden könnte, B. wieder auf die Gesellschaft los zu lassen. Und weil Alles Andere doch nichts bringt, würde ich persönlich mit ihm in den Wald gehen.

Wobei - ich würde das nur in diesem einen Fall tun - pauschal für andere Fälle/Kriminelle/Psychopathen kann ich das nicht sagen.


Und - die Killerspiel-debatte ist genauso Alt wie zwecklos. Die Welt ist nunmal keine Kuschelecke. Grausamkeit, Gewalt, Tod - sind nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel. Guckt mal Nachrichten. Von Syrien bis Wiesenhof. Wir müssen jeden guten Gedanken, jeden schönen Moment festhalten und Wertschätzen - denn sie sind das Besondere.


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

haha lol so ein schwachsinn was die medien da schreiben wozu cod also schießübung benutzen wenn er doch in einen schießclub geübt hat ich wette Breivik ist nich schuldfähig und kommt für 5 jahre in die klappse und ist dann wieder frei


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Wie soll man mit einem PC Spiel militärisches Schießen trainieren können? 
Wenn ich ein Golf Programm benutze kann ich doch danach auch nicht Golf spielen.
Und nur weil ich F1 2011 spiele bin ich doch kein Rennfahrer.


----------



## Medcha (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Entschuldigung im voraus, aber was hier wieder für n Dünnpfiff geschrieben wird. _MW3 ist keine Militärsimulation_ oder _Killerspiele eignen sich nicht, um einen Amoklauf vorzubereiten._ Ich hab null Problem mit den Spielen, daddel sie ja selber, aber das ist einfach Quatsch. Völlig egal, ob das ne MilitärSIMULATION ist, es gibt einem taktische Hinweise wie Angriffe und Verteidugungen aufgebaut werden können - zumindest für etwas fittere Leute. Es hört sich einfach nach billigen und unüberlegten Entschuldigungen an. Ihr könnt da ganz ehrlich sein. Es gibt dieses Dilemma, dass wir Spiele spielen , in denen Töten zum Highlight wird. Das ist das alte Shooterproblem. Ich persönlich habe bisher keine Amokschübe in mir verspürt, würde aber sicherlich meine Kenntnisse vom Paintball und Shootern aufm Pc nutzen, um das durchzuführen. So wie  fast alle Amokschützen, hatten sie Schießtraining bzw. Zugang zu scharfen Waffen. sicherlich muss es in einem noch mehr geben, um den eigentlichen Tötungsakt tatsächlich durch zu ziehen. Aber wenn soagr das US Militär an Shootern ausbildet, sind solche Aussagen einfach sinnfrei. 

Ich bleibe dabei, diese Menschen die sowas machen, machen es so oder so, nur haben sie eventuell das Gefühl, professionell zu handeln, wenn sie am PC "trainiert" haben. Ganz ehrlich, nicht mein Problem. Ich kann nicht für einzelne Verrückte Verantwortung übernehmen. Wenn an meiner Schule jemand Amok laufen würde, wäre es mir ziemlich egal, ob der an Shootern trainiert hat. Ich finde, wir sollten lieber über Ursachen sprechen, aber auch die Wirkung von solchen Spielen nicht reflexartig als ungefährlich hinstellen. Ich kann damit leben, dass ich etwas fragwürdiges mache, nämlich über 150h BF3 daddeln. Schwarz und Weiß gibts halt nicht. Und mehr grau gibts ja kaum...  Bei Oil Imperium haben sie nicht die arbeitlsosen Familien animiert nachdem man nen Konkurrenten platt gemacht hat...

Der Breivik scheint nicht dumm zu sein, und wenn so jemand durchdrehen will, dann gibts keine Lösung. Lieber schauen, wie diese rechten Weltbilder entstehen können, um gegen die Verbeitung zu arbeiten. Wieso genieße ich als deutscher Hamburger die Anwesenheit von Türken, Iranern und Ghanesen(Ghanaer?) usw. in Hamburg und den Schulen an den ich arbeite und parallel gibt es sowas. Das muss was mit Erziehung zu tun haben und Kindheitstraumata. Und bei den ganzen geschiedenen Eltern ist das auch kein Wunder. Leistungsdruck im Arbeitsleben, und ein wirtschaftliches Ausbluten durch unser Wirtschaftssystems. Das wären meine Ansätze. Vielleicht kommen wir damit etwas weiter.


----------



## Andrej (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Er hat mit MW2 schießen trainiert,warum sagen die nicht gleich Moorhuhn.
Denn das Spiel würde mehr zu einem Armoklauf passen.

Immer das selbe nach jedem Armoklauf,die Killerspiele sind schuld.


----------



## CrSt3r (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Man sollte vor allem Flugsimulatoren verbieten !!!

9/11


----------



## iNsTaBiL (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

wenn ich die worte egoschooter und amoklauf in einem satz höre, krieg ich pickel 

die nächste debatte wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und das selbe gelabere geht von vorne los -.-

irgendwann mal gibts in deutschland nur noch mario zu kaufen 
obwohl...da werden ja tiere umgebracht


----------



## kühlprofi (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ja und Raser die Leute totfahren haben zu viel Need for Speed gespielt - nicht gewusst?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Videospiele sollen eine Übung sein, für Geistig gestörte die einen Terror Akt begehen wollen  Wenn dann auch nur in der Theorie.
Und was ist mit dem TV, es gibt jeden Tag in den News Sendungen Szenen zu sehen wo geschossen wird und Menschen getötet werden, und Gewalt verherrlichende Filme.
Da macht man sich es viel zu einfach das ein Videospiel an dem ganzen schuld sein soll.


----------



## Xtreme RS (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Er ist aber halt auch einer der wenigen Amokläufer der sich nicht erschossen hat und geschnappt wurde.

Wenn er die Aussage macht: "Ich habe mithilfe von Shootern auf die Tat vorbereitet."
ruft das in der Gesellschaft andere Reaktionen hervor wie die Aussage: Wir haben zufällig welche auf seinem Rechner gefunden.

Und das ist wieder der Punkt wo ein Dritter, der keine Ahnung von der Materie hat einhakt.

Ich selbst weis das ich schon weit über 1000 Stunden mit PC spielen verbracht hab. Ich töte trotzdem nicht mal Ungeziefer, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.


----------



## toxic27 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

OMG ! Soll doch bitte jeder der einen Shooter kauft vorher am besten noch ein Psychologisches Gutachten vorlegen oder wie ? Kann keiner dafür das so ein Irrer halt psychisch labil ist. Jetzt heißt es wieder: Die bösen PC Gamer. Schlimm wenn man 3D und Real Life nicht unterscheiden kann ... habe fertig !


----------



## kelevra (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Die gute alte Killerspiele-Debatte  Ne mal ehrlich, es hat sich doch keiner von diesen Menschen, die für ein Verbot von sog. "Killerspielen" sind ernsthaft mit der Materie beschäftigt. Und dann nehmen sich diese Menschen es heraus, darüber urteilen zu können, ob solche Spiele verboten werden sollten.

Es gibt keine wissenschaftlichen Belege dafür, dass Personen die Ego-Shooter spielen ein Hang zu Gewalttaten haben, bzw. dass dieser durch das Spielen gefördert wird.

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, was für Szenen ich in Video-/Computerspielen "erlebt" oder besser gesagt gesehen habe, und sicherlich auch einige von euch, dann müssten wir doch allesamt potentielle Amokläufer sein, oder gar schon gewalttätig auffällig geworden sein. Nur seltsam, dass diese Theorie in der Realität so nicht existiert. 

Dass es immerwieder zu Amokläufen kommt ist doch nicht die Schuld der Inhalte von Ego-Shootern, sondern einerseits ein psychisches Problem der Täter als auch ein Gesellschaftliches Problem des sozialen Umfeldes. Vielleicht sollten sich die "Killerspiel"-Verbot-Verfechter einmal darüber Gedanken machen.


----------



## Lemurer (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Eins ist klar, die Gesellschaft sucht erst mal die Schuld bei anderen und nicht bei sich selbst. Ich krieg schon Brechreiz , wenn ich Egoshooter in Zusammenhang mit solch unmenschlichen Taten höre. 
-Waren die Waffen und der Spengsstoff dem Spiel "EXTREM UNLIMITED EXPLOSIV EDITION" beigepackt?  
-Und wer kann das Benutzen einer Waffe üben, der mit Tastatur und Maus spielt? 
-Sollte vielleicht der Betreiber der Schießanlage mitschuld sein?


Mal ehrlich, wenn es nicht so unendlich bescheuert wäre  könnte man sich 

Ich hoffe das Schmierentheater vor Gericht ist bald zuende und dieses Individuum wird sein restliches Leben weggesperrt !

Mein Mitgefühl gehört ganz und gar den Angehörigen der Opfer und den Überlebenden des Massakers.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Wie man Schießfähigkeiten vom Pc auf echte Waffen übertragen kann ist mir schleierhaft.

Das ist sowas von absurd....


Dann kann ich ja jetzt ner Mücke aufm Mond nen Headshot geben!


----------



## Baker79 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ich spiel WoW und aktuell auch MW3 oder mal F.3.A.R., Rage und DNF. Oder mal eine Messerrunde bei CS:S und co und ich hab vorm Haus eine Schule und in der Küche mehrere Messer. Sollte ich mich vielleicht schonmal selbst stellen, oder kann ich warten, bis die Polizei bei mir klingelt?


----------



## Alex555 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Es ist immer das selbe. Die meisten Leute begreifen nicht, dass diese Amokläufer GANZ ANDERE PROBLEME HABEN! 
Diese Amokläufer brauchen PSYCHOLOGISCHE HILFE, nichts anderes. Wenn die Psyche von diesen Verrückten kaputt ist, kann ihnen ein Ego Shooter womöglich den Rest geben, aber Auslöser sind fast immer soziale Gründe. 
Was solls, bei den oberflächigen Leuten heutzutage gilt sowieso: Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. In ein paar WOchen ist das THema wieder gegessen.


----------



## Tiz92 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

In Modern Warfare könnte man auch mit nem Stock rumrennen und Leute killen, für die gewisse Medien und manche Leute werden es immer die Gründe für Amokläufe bleiben. 

Viel mehr sollte man mal schauen was in der Gesellschaft alles schief geht.


----------



## Rollora (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und nur weil ich F1 2011 spiele bin ich doch kein Rennfahrer.


Aber vielleicht ein Straßenrowdy 
Gibt viele die das Spiel mit der realität verwechseln
Ich habe lange in einem Rehab gearbeitet, und wenig überraschend ist den Jugendlichen nach einem Verkehrsunfall gemein, dass sie gerne Rennspiele spielen und sich selbst überschätzten


----------



## ChaoZ (20. April 2012)

Ich mache mich nicht über den Vorfall lustig, sondern seine Aussage, nur zur Info.

Jop, ich kann auch perfekt mit Waffen umgehen, nachdem ich MW2 gespielt habe. Bei BF3 bin ich Jet geflogen, ist in echt auch kein Problem mehr. Das Auto fahren habe ich im Verkehrssimulator GTA 4 gelernt, und dank Need For Speed bringe ich einen A6 mit 220km/h durch die Steilkurve! 

Vollidiot.


----------



## Sorehead (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ich finde es eigentlich völlig schlüssig, wenn jemand, ob der sich für Knarren und Bomben etc interessiert (viele der in den Medien thematisierten Amokläufer taten dies ja privat) oder sonstwie zu Gewalt neigt, auch Shooter spielt ... Was denn sonst?! Hello Kitty Online?
Der Umkehrschluss, dass ein (oder gleich jeder) Shooter-Spieler sich außer am PC oder meinetwegen noch Kino/TV für Knarren etc. interessiert - das ist die wahre Idiotie in der undifferenzierten Berichterstattung der Medien und dem blinden Aktionismus der Politiker.


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

45% aller Amokläufer spielten Egoshooter. 93 % aller Amokläufer trugen beim Amoklaufen Unterhosen. 

Verbietet Unterwäsche! Da scheint eindeutig ein Zusammenhang zu bestehen!!!


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 45% aller Amokläufer spielten Egoshooter. 93 % aller Amokläufer trugen beim Amoklaufen Unterhosen.
> 
> Verbietet Unterwäsche! Da scheint eindeutig ein Zusammenhang zu bestehen!!!


 
Du bist spät dran, diese Rechnung hatte Rainer Rosshirt schon vor einigen Jahren gemacht


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ich habs von ihm geklaut...


----------



## DocVersillia (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 45% aller Amokläufer spielten Egoshooter. 93 % aller Amokläufer trugen beim Amoklaufen Unterhosen.
> 
> Verbietet Unterwäsche! Da scheint eindeutig ein Zusammenhang zu bestehen!!!



Ich kenne das so, das 93% aller Amokläufer Brot essen...  Sofort einen Gesetzesentwurf und eine Petition starten, das alle Bäckereien geschlossen werden!!!!!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Brot hat wohl einen Stoff in sich das zum amoklaufen antreibt


----------



## espanol (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

100 Millionen Facebook-User werden bald nur noch als Bauern fungieren, sich mit der Vegetation und der Viehhaltung auskennen. Krankenhäuser werden brach liegen, unsere Politiker werden noch weniger Ahnung von Menschenrechten haben und die GSG9 benutzt ihre MP5s nur noch um Kühe zu schlachten.

Killerspiele machen Terroristen.
Facebookspiele bedeuten den Untergang unserer Gesellschaft.


Ironie im Sonderangebot.


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Auf Facebook kann man spielen? Wußte ich garnich...


----------



## jensi251 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Jom glaube schon.


----------



## Research (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Zu denen die meinen man sollte ihn töten: Wo bleibt seiner persönliche Strafe? Das schlimmste was ihm passieren kann wäre das er als Irrer in die Geschichte eingeht. Und vergessen wird. Die Psychiatrie ist bestimmt kein Kinderspielplatz. Die Zellengenossen sind etwas ganz besonderes. Macht bestimmt Freude. Besonders in den richtigen Abteilungen.

Das ist eine Strafe. Diese darf gerne etwas kosten. Sein tot ist um, fast, jeden Preis zu verhindern. Nur lebenslange Folter ist schlimmer. Wobei das mentale Folter ist. Es wird ihn zerbrechen. Bis nichts mehr von ihm übrig ist. Der Tod wäre eine Gnade. Zumal das töten eines Menschen den "Mörder" ebenso zerstören kann.

Verlangt nicht zu töten, diese Strafe ist zu kurz. Auch kann es zu schnell Unschuldige erwischen. Zuletzt gesehen: Deutschland, ein Mob will einen Tatverdächtigen lynchen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Hm diese Art der News geisterte schon kurz nach dem Attentat hier rum.
Diese Art von Diskussionen wird immer auftauchen  wenn einer im Vorfeld sich mit Shootern befaßt hatte. Wen die großen Bonzen betrügen usw sagt aber auch keiner das die Wi Sims mit Cheats gespielt hatten.


----------



## Westcoast (20. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

anstatt pcspiele zu kritisieren und den genre shooter schlecht zu machen, sollten sie diesem geisteskranken mörder nicht soviel aufmerksamkeit schenken.
ich weiss garnicht warum die verhandlung live auf der ganzen welt übertragen wird. das hat er nicht verdient, viele unschuldige kinder wurden ermordet.


----------



## Auge (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Der hat Killerspiele gespielt...?
Au Backe...
Vermutlich hatte er auch jeden Tag Brötchen zum Frühstück...
Also müssen doch wohl als erstes Bäckereien verboten werden, oder?

*Der Text könnte Sarkasmus oder Satire enthalten*


----------



## Xibit1990 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Amokläufe können nur erfolgen wenn:

1. diejenige Personen, die psychisch krank sind.
2. geringe Hemmschwelle haben
3. Waffenzugang haben
4. Personen, die Realität und Virtuelles nicht unterscheiden
5. schlechte Erziehung!!!!!!!!!

Nur meine Meinung....


----------



## Eyezz_Only (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ich kann Westcoast auch nur zustimmen. Einfach nur für die Fast-Opfer und die Angehörigen den Prozess zugänglich machen. Urteil verkünden, von mir aus kann der wie Manson schön im Knast versauern...und Sense...


Der Typ hatte mehrere Jahre den darauf geplant, trainiert und und und.

Das er das nicht mit dem Bauernhof-Simulator geübt hat, is ja klar oder . Obwohl, wr weiss^^


Hätte er ne Flucht per Flugzeug geplant mit Absprung per Fallschirm in der Wildnis, hätte er wahrscheinlich auch Flight Simulator X und irgendnen Fallschirm-Sim genutzt .

Diese Debatten sind immer hirnlos. Es kommt darauf an, was derjenige machen will. Daraus ergibt sich automatisch die Wahl des Hilfsmittels bzw Spiels, mit dem man dann die Taten schon vorübt. 

Das normale PC-Spieler, die nur zum Spass zocken, gleich mit solchen irren Vögeln verglichen werden, ist für mich eine Beleidigung...


----------



## Genghis99 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Überhaupt ist die Diskussion und "Killerspiele" "Waffen" hin oder her völlig absurd.
Es gibt unzählige Methoden Menschen mit blossen Händen zu Tode zu bringen - absurd. 
Vielleicht macht es dem Einen oder Anderen Angst, sich damit beschäftigen zu müssen, das Gewalt in der menschlichen Natur liegt. In Jedem von uns. Jeder kann eine Waffe abfeuern - und er wird es unter Umständen auch tun. Persönliche Integrität und Moralvorstellungen - der Wille, sich friedlich mit den Mitmenschen auseinander zu setzen (und diese erst einmal als Mitmenschen zu sehen) sind das Einzige, das die Welt davor bewahrt, das totale Schlachthaus zu werden.

Wenn es in diesem Fall mal nach den einfachen (vielleicht grausamen) Naturgesetzen gehen würde - dann würde das Kranke ausgesondert und vernichtet.

Und wo sind wir denn - ist doch egal, wie Krank dieses Breihirn ist - wo sind die Zweifel, das der Kerl die Leute erschossen hat ?
Warum sollte man den schonen ? Bin Laden hat man auch erschossen wie einen kranken Hund.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. April 2012)

Research schrieb:
			
		

> Zu denen die meinen man sollte ihn töten: Wo bleibt seiner persönliche Strafe? Das schlimmste was ihm passieren kann wäre das er als Irrer in die Geschichte eingeht. Und vergessen wird. Die Psychiatrie ist bestimmt kein Kinderspielplatz. Die Zellengenossen sind etwas ganz besonderes. Macht bestimmt Freude. Besonders in den richtigen Abteilungen.
> 
> Das ist eine Strafe. Diese darf gerne etwas kosten. Sein tot ist um, fast, jeden Preis zu verhindern. Nur lebenslange Folter ist schlimmer. Wobei das mentale Folter ist. Es wird ihn zerbrechen. Bis nichts mehr von ihm übrig ist. Der Tod wäre eine Gnade. Zumal das töten eines Menschen den "Mörder" ebenso zerstören kann.
> 
> Verlangt nicht zu töten, diese Strafe ist zu kurz. Auch kann es zu schnell Unschuldige erwischen. Zuletzt gesehen: Deutschland, ein Mob will einen Tatverdächtigen lynchen.



Ich stimme zu 100% zu. Wirkt es wirklich auf die Bevölkerung abschreckend, wenn der Staat das Töten (Todesstrafe) legimitiert? Nein, im Gegenteil sogar. Werft einfach mal einen Blick in die USA. Ich sehe den Fehler bei der Norwegischen Justiz. Die Live-Übertragung des Prozesses ist das dümmste überhaupt und Brevik profitiert davon. Hätten die Medien ein wenig Hirn, dann wüssten sie das, aber heutzutage geht es ja darum, wer die "geilste Schlagzeile" hat. 
Zum Thema "Killerspiele" sag ich nichts mehr. Hief wurden schon viele Beiträge dazu verfasst.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Genau das ist der Punkt. (kann man jetzt gründlich mißverstehen wenn man möchte) Aber wär dann nicht eine Kugel humaner als die Psychiatrie ? Muss man - das was man verabscheut auch noch quälen ? Wenn man weiss, der kommt da niewieder raus - Was ist dann nach 20, 30 Jahren ? Es gibt Leute die in den USA seit 10, 20 oder 30 Jahren in der Death-Row sitzen (Einzelhaft für zum Tode Verurteilte) die sagen "Ich bin Schuldig - tut es endlich".

Was ist, wenn das "nicht töten" grausamer ist als das "töten" ?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. April 2012)

Genghis99 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist der Punkt. (kann man jetzt gründlich mißverstehen wenn man möchte) Aber wär dann nicht eine Kugel humaner als die Psychiatrie ? Muss man - das was man verabscheut auch noch quälen ? Wenn man weiss, der kommt da niewieder raus - Was ist dann nach 20, 30 Jahren ? Es gibt Leute die in den USA seit 10, 20 oder 30 Jahren in der Death-Row sitzen (Einzelhaft für zum Tode Verurteilte) die sagen "Ich bin Schuldig - tut es endlich".
> 
> Was ist, wenn das "nicht töten" grausamer ist als das "töten" ?



Das ist nunmall ein schwieriges Thema. Aber Brevik ist ein Mensch, trotz seiner schrecklichen Taten und hat genauso die Menschenrechte wie wir auch. 
Fälle wie Brevik sind sehr schwer zu beurteilen. Er hat das Recht auf Leben anderer Menschen verletzt, sie getötet, also wäre es doch gerecht das Breviks Recht auf Leben ebenfalls aberkannt wird (Todesstrafe). Der will doch als Märtyrer sterben und diese Genugtuung hat er nicht verdient. 
Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn die Justiz jedem Bürger das Recht auf Leben aberkennnen könnte.
Das mit der Menschenwürde und lebenslanger Haft/Klappsmühle ist auch problematisch. Natürlich ist das nicht unbedingt eines Menschen würdig. Vielleicht bekommt ein Sträfling die Einsicht, dass sein Handeln falsch war und kann aus der lebenslangen Haft entlassen werden. Ein Kandidat bei dem Todesstrafe vollstreckt wurde, kann seine Fehler nicht mehr gut machen. Wenn es in Norwegen die Todesstrafe nicht gibt, dann kann man sie nicht einfach aufgrund eines Einzelfalls nicht wieder einführen. Das sind Gesetze und die gelten für jeden.


----------



## Biervulkan (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



CrSt3r schrieb:


> Man sollte vor allem Flugsimulatoren verbieten !!!
> 
> 9/11


 
Filmtricks und falsche Zeugen - YouTube welche flugzeuge? ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Klar wäre das am einfachste mit Auge um Auge und Zahn um Zahn, nur hilft es den Opfern auch nicht mehr. Wichtiger wäre das er wo hinkommt wo er niemals entlassen wird, und dort wäre die schlimmste Ecke der Klappse da das beste Plätzchen damit er jeden Tag seines Lebens an die Tat erinnert wird


----------



## WindowsFreak (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Leider verwirkt man in Europa auch durch solch grausame und unumstößlich bewiesenen Taten nicht seine Menschenrechte. Das eigentliche Problem bei diesem Prozess ist aber viel mehr die Präsentationsplattform die die Medien Brevik bieten. Genau das will der doch !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Es würde an den Medienanstalten liegen diese Berichte zu zensieren.


----------



## heizluefta (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Warum kriegen es die hersteller/produzenten der spiele in dem genre nicht hin, sich mal mit diesen themen zu beschäftigen? Hier diskutiert man sich wund, aber auch die hersteller könnten doch position beziehen und versuchen, ihr produkt in einem gewaltfreieren kontext zu sehen/zu vermarkten. Das fehlt mir persönlich etwas ( natürlich ohne schuldzuweisungen ). Warum lernt man nicht aus solchen ereignissen?


----------



## noname545 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Also ich war mal auf dem Schießstand und das Gefühl ist gaaaanz anders, wusste gar nicht das dass so schwer ist. Nie wieder fasse ich eine Schusswaffe an. Er hat bestimmt mit Echten Waffen illegal geübt, wie sonst soll es 77 Menschen Töten oder eine Tonne schwere Bombe legen. Dann sagt er noch das er mehr Mensche Töten wolle um sein Volk und Europa vom Islam zu beschützen, er ist ganz einfach geistes Krank oder Hinrverbrannt. Am besten Foltern und jeden einzelnen Knochen brechen. Dann grinnst er noch so blöd im Gerichtssaal, Wozu bracuht so ein verbödetes A*****ch einen Anwalt? Jeder Mensch hat das Recht... bla ich sehe ihn nicht als Mensch


----------



## Franzl (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Mit COD trainieren ? xDDDD hahaha 

was soll er denn trainieren? 720° no scope 200m headshot? xDDD

 btw. hat er ja mehr WoW gezockt als alles andere.. ( er hat bestimmt trainiert wie man alleine etwas raidet  ) 

jetz mal im ernst: wir wissen alle das es mal wieder nur schwachsinn ist  eig. auch mal wieder totaler nonsens überhaupt darüber zu reden.....


----------



## Timewarp2008 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



seltsam schrieb:


> Die haben mal wieder die ahnung schlechthin.....
> Kein normaler mensch lernt schießen mit einer maus - die sollten mal alle ins visier nehmen die in einer AGSHP halle trainieren,dort lernt man schießen ^^
> Hab da selber mehrfach gold geschossen.
> *
> *


 
Sorry, aber im AGSHP lernt man mit sicherheit nicht Schießen ^^
War selber 4 Jahre beim Bund und der unterschied zwischen AGSHP und der Schießbahn ist enorm. Rückstoß usw.

btt:
Ich hoffe auch das die diskussion um die sog. "Killerspiele" jetzt nicht schon wieder entfacht. Wer sich vornimmt Menschen zu töten, der tut das auch und braucht dafür keine Spiele alá CoD.
Der Typ kommt einfach auf seinem Leben nicht klar. Wäre er doch lieber in den Wald gegangen und hätte sich selbst auf seine Autobombe gesetzt.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Bei Sat-1 hieß es gestern 69 Tote


----------



## Genghis99 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Um es erneut auf den Punkt zu bringen : Es geht um die Definition des Begriffes "Gnade".
Ist es gnädiger einen Menschen in Konsequenz seiner Taten zu Tode zu bringen, oder lässt man ihn in einem Loch verrotten ?

Bei unseren Haustieren akzeptieren wir ja auch, zum notwendigen Zeitpunkt zum Tierarzt zu gehen - anstatt ohne Hoffnung aus falsch verstandener Liebe weiter zu Quälen. Ich sage ja nicht, das das moralisch einfach ist - darf es auch gar nicht.

Menschen ohne Aussicht einzusperren (und eine Freilassung Breiviks ist undenkbar) und zu warten, bis sie um ihren Tod betteln oder vollends Geisteskrank werden - ist eben auch nicht human. Bliebe die Frage der Abwägung. Ehrlich gesagt - das traue ich einem fairen modernen Gericht zu.

Wir empfinden es schon als unerträglich, die Selbstdarstellung B.s bei Gericht im Fernsehen zu betrachten - wird es denn erträglicher sein wenn - irgendwann - vielleicht in 20 Jahren Breihirn im Knast seine Memoiren schreibt und die Opfer verspottet ? Und ihr wisst, es gibt genug Dummköpfe, die ein solches Machwerk lesen würden (erinnere : A.H. "Mein Kampf").
Vielleicht sollte man das der Gesellschaft auch mal aus humanen Gründen Ersparen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Um es erneut auf den Punkt zu bringen : Es geht um die Definition des Begriffes "Gnade".
> Ist es gnädiger einen Menschen in Konsequenz seiner Taten zu Tode zu bringen, oder lässt man ihn in einem Loch verrotten ?
> 
> Bei unseren Haustieren akzeptieren wir ja auch, zum notwendigen Zeitpunkt zum Tierarzt zu gehen - anstatt ohne Hoffnung aus falsch verstandener Liebe weiter zu Quälen. Ich sage ja nicht, das das moralisch einfach ist - darf es auch gar nicht.
> ...



Naja ein First Class Urlaub soll es ja nun auch nicht sein. Eigendlich müßten die Strafen an die Menschenwürde gehen so das eine abschreckende Wirkung erzielt werden kann. >Die könnten ihn ja exportieren in den schwarzen Delfin


----------



## Seeefe (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Oder direkt in ein Russisches Gulag. 

Hätte ich in Norwegen etwas zu sagen, ich würde ihn Einsperren und zwar bis zu seinem Tode. Und seine Memoarien kann er auch knicken, die könnte er dann in seiner 1m² Bude an die Wand oder wo auch immer kleben. 

Sooooooo einen Hals bekomme ich wenn ich lese, das *bis* zu 25 Jahren Haft für Breivik drin wären, würde er für Zurechnungsfähig gesprochen, was er in meinen Augen auch ist. Er ist vllt. Gößenwahn und in unseren Augen ein Monster, aber total verblödet ist er nicht, das er nicht gewusst habe, was er den tut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Oder direkt in ein Russisches Gulag.



Schwarzer Delfin. Wäre wohl quasi das gleiche


----------



## RainbowCrash (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Den Waffenumgang mit Ego-Shootern zu üben ist purer Schwachsinn. Ich bin selber im Schützenverein (Kleinkaliber, 4,5mm) und sowas ist absolut kein Vergleich. Mit CoD sowieso schon gar nicht. ArmA wird da genauso wenig ausrichten können, auch wenns noch so realistisch ist.


----------



## Research (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Hmm. Schwierig. Wie bestraft man Mörder?

Notwehr? Nein.
Außer Kontrolle geraten? Ja. Rehabilitierung möglich.
Massenmord? Geplantes Abschlachten von Unschuldigen. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Rache an Diktaturen. Trotzdem bitte mit denen nicht das gleiche Level Teilen.

Die Delphine in Russland sind schon verdammt nahe am Gulag. Da kommen jetzt schon lange tot-gesagte Seuche wieder her.

Wie schlimm ist lebenslänglich Psychiatrie? Wie schlimm das Leiden der Opfer/Überlebenden/Verwanten?
Wie gleicht man das aus? Was ist in diesem Fall Gerechtigkeit? Was das Ziel des Täters?

Er plante Jahre. Führte es aus. Und macht einen Medienzirkus aus seiner Tat. Er will als Held in die Geschichte eingehen. So sieht er sich.
Was kann man ihm also nehmen? Die Geistige Zurechnungsfähigkeit und den Medienrummel. Sein Selbstbild. Später wird ihm die Freiheit fehlen.
Strafen haben das Ziel zu erziehen und abzuschrecken. Wie schon angemerkt ist Besserung wohl ausgeschlossen. Siehe auch: RAF. Abschreckung? Tot ist tot. Das tut niemanden mehr weh. Lebenslang mit Psychisch sehr kranken Menschen auf engsten Raum leben samt medikamentöser Behandlung, das wäre für diese Tat angemessen und , mMn, sehr abschreckend. Wir leben heutzutage schließlich bis 80J und mehr. Berichten zu folge ist das Warten auf den Tod, ohne zu wissen wann er kommt, das schlimmste.

Rechnet mal. Er ist ca. 30? Das sind ca. 50J+X in der Gummizelle. Ohne Besuch oder Kontakt nach Außen. Und die Pfleger wollen bestimmt nicht mit ihm reden.

Strafen sollen auch angemessen sein. Aber was ist bei Mord an Unschuldigen und Unbeteiligten angemessen? Was wird einen Mörder wohl eher vom Töten abkehren? Zusammenleben mit weiteren Mördern öder zusammengepfercht mit echten Kranken?

Und zur Zurechnungsfähigkeit: Planen und ausführen kann er. Das lasse ich ihm. Kinder als Feind seines Landes, Rasse, Glauben, Weltanschauung und Lebensziels wahrzunehmen, ist ein solcher Mensch "Gesund"? Hätte er sich nicht eher auf eine "Feinde" in der Politik/Glauben stürzen müssen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Immer die bösen Spiele die man verbieten will, aber jeder volldepp kann sich eine Knarre samt Munition legal kaufen, da stimmt doch was nicht in manchen Köpfen die einem Spiel schuld geben


----------



## Pokerclock (21. April 2012)

*AW: Breivik trainierte mit Ego Shootern für Amoklauf! Wann kommt die Nächste Killerspieldebatte?*

Ich beende die Diskussion an dieser Stelle. Wer weiterhin über die Todesstrafe allgemein diskutieren möchte, besucht bitte den Thread im Wirtschaft/Politik/Wissenschaft-Unterforum. Die Killerspiel-Diskussion ist auch nicht neu. Man möge die Suchfunktion nutzen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ft/154255-haltet-ihr-von-der-todesstrafe.html

Beiträge mit menschenverachtenden Aussagen oder Aufrufen zur Selbstjustiz wurden ausgeblendet. 

-CLOSED-


----------

